# Gas pedal rattle



## Thepeelsessions (Jun 23, 2009)

This one is tough to explain. For the past week or so, I've noticed the gas pedal rattling and vibrating whenever I accelerate, mostly noticeable going up any sort of incline. The rattling is more of a light clanking. I've never dealt with anything like this before, so I have no idea where to start. Does anyone have any similar experiences?


----------

